# Science diet



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is a site that reviews dog food.
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

I do not believe that, in general, Science Diet, gets very high ratings. However, our last Golden, Chewy, ate Science Diet Sensitive Stomach her whole life. She did very well on it and lived to be 14 1/2 years old with zero sick vet visits.


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, thank you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

My first golden puppy hated it. We switched after a couple of months and she loved her food--anything but science diet. I don't know how good it is though.

We used Nutra Large Breed Puppy in the beginning with Maddie and switched to Acana Wild Prairie.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

In my opinion no it is not a good food. My kennel dog that I adopted from vet school was eating it and he had loose stool and gas. Plus I hate the ingredients and price for those ingredients.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Feed whatever works best for your and your dog.

Science diet would not normally work for me but I would be open to feeding it if a RX diet was needed.

Mine eat FROMM ALS 4-star kibble primarily.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My vet recommended science diet so I tried it. After being on it for a week Sadie slowly stopped eating it. It got to the point were she would take a kibble then spit it out. Sadie is a bit of a food snob tho.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

SD has its place...but IMHO not for a healthy, active puppy. 

My FIL 10 year old greyhound was having poop trouble that was not responding to any treatment - maaany fecals, several courses of meds and other food changes...vet suggested Science Diet ID formula and she got immediate improvement.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

What is your breeder feeding? I stayed on what she was feeding (Eunkanuba LBP) for about 6 months until I switched to Acana wild prairie.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

If forced to eat it due to medical reasons I guess I can see feeding it. However, there are better alternatives out there. With a new puppy you need to do some research on food, ingredients and nutrition. Then you can make an informed choice as to what you feel is appropriate to feed. I think it's every pet owners responsibility to obtain some knowledge in this subject.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Vets in my area prescribe Science Diet or various formulas of Royal Canin for health issues. 

SD would not be my choice of food to feed my pup or dog if it didn't have a medical issue.

My two adults are eating a Pro Plan formula.

What food is your breeder currently feeding the litter?


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

They are feeding him diamond. But I can't find that anywhere where I live. .
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

GoldenAce said:


> They are feeding him diamond. But I can't find that anywhere where I live. .
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What options do you have available to you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GoldenAce said:


> They are feeding him diamond. But I can't find that anywhere where I live. .
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Diamond makes a ton of different dog foods

Including- Diamond, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Nutra Gold, Nutra Nuggets, Premium Edge, Professional Pet Food. 

They also manufacture for a lot of other companyies including- Taste of the Wild, Canidae, Kirkland Signature (Costco), Wellness

More a more complete list go to the link below
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diamond-dog-food-recall-summary/


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The Hills foods that are prescription aren't called Science Diet but Hills Prescriptives. I actually use a Hills Prescriptive ID formula for my special needs Golden with severe digestive issues. It works well. 

I was conjoled years ago by a vet to try Science Diet JD (with all the fish oil) on my 2 Goldens, both chow hounds. One refused to eat it and the other pooped like crazy on it, tons of orange poop from the food coloring in it. That lasted about a week and we threw out the food. 

Diamond has had too many recalls for my comfort level.


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Well I have what they normally carry at petco. Nothing really at Wal-Mart but puppy chow, Beneful, and pedigree, purina one stuff like that. ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GoldenAce said:


> Well I have what they normally carry at petco. Nothing really at Wal-Mart but puppy chow, Beneful, and pedigree, purina one stuff like that. ..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Then you have plenty to choose from at Petco! I don't really shop for dog food there myself since I refuse to buy Nestle Purina products. So I try to not buy from stores that sell them. I do buy cat litter and pet accessories ie leashes, collars, clothing, etc.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

GoldenAce said:


> Well I have what they normally carry at petco. Nothing really at Wal-Mart but puppy chow, Beneful, and pedigree, purina one stuff like that. ..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Look in to Holistic Select.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Does anyone ever give their puppy an egg or yogurt with their food? I finally got to bring my baby home he is 8 weeks and just wondering if maybe he would be too young for it or if it would or wouldn't be a food idea.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

And thank you for your help and replys!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

When Max was a puppy, we fed him Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food from Petco. He ate it until he was about 15-16 months old. He did great on it.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

GoldenAce said:


> Does anyone ever give their puppy an egg or yogurt with their food? I finally got to bring my baby home he is 8 weeks and just wondering if maybe he would be too young for it or if it would or wouldn't be a food idea.


I would not add anything to an 8 week old pup meals for at least a couple of weeks; you do not want to risk creating a poop problem. You may use the kibble for treats and even soak it in water and mush it to put into hollow rubber toys.


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok thanks ! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Also yogurt has allot of calcium in it and you won't want that to affect growing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenAce (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

